# Real Madrid vicino a Gundogan



## Now i'm here (22 Giugno 2013)

Secondo il giornale spagnolo *Marca*, l'agente-fratello del giocatore e la dirigenza delle merengues, si sarebbero già incontrati per trovare l'accordo.

Inizialmente si parlava di un accordo per la stagione *2014/2015*, ma sembra che il club madridista voglia affrettare i tempi e portarsi a casa il giocatore già quest'anno, anche per sostituire l'infortunato *Xabi Alonso*.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Giugno 2013)

Dopo Sahin...


----------



## pennyhill (22 Giugno 2013)

Come detto da molti, è il giocatore del Dortmund che più è cresciuto nell'ultimo anno, soprattutto se si pensa ai suoi prima mesi in giallo-nero, quando faticò parecchio.


----------



## Lollo interista (22 Giugno 2013)

Con lui e Isco potrebbero anche chiudere il mercato imo se non parte Higuain


----------



## Frikez (22 Giugno 2013)

Fortissimo, noi sti acquisti manco per sbaglio


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Fortissimo, noi sti acquisti manco per sbaglio



Si immagino galliani "Gundogan? Ma chi è, un protagonista dei cartoni giapponesi? Chiedete a mio figlio lui guarda i carto animati"


----------



## Lollo interista (23 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si immagino galliani "Gundogan? Ma chi è, un protagonista dei cartoni giapponesi? Chiedete a mio figlio lui guarda i carto animati"


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Giugno 2013)

Centrocampista totale, fa tutto


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2013)

Isco e Gundogan.....








beati loro.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2013)

*Secondo Marca manca solo l'ufficialità, ma l'accordo sarebbe già stato raggiunto tra Real Madrid e Borussia Dortmund. 

Ilkay Gundogan a giugno sarà un nuovo giocatore del Real Madrid.*


----------



## iceman. (27 Dicembre 2013)

Fortissimo, hanno un centrocampo spaventoso.

Isco
Modric
Khedira
Gundogan


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Fortissimo, hanno un centrocampo spaventoso.
> 
> Isco
> Modric
> ...



Leva Khedira, poca roba......


----------



## folletto (27 Dicembre 2013)

E hanno ancora Xabi Alonso


----------



## Djici (27 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Leva Khedira, poca roba......



poca roba rispetto a quelli che hanno.
da noi sarebbe almeno sui livelli di de jong.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Certo che le masturbazioni estive per il calciomercato del Milan mi mancano. Ricordo come mi spippettavo il giorno in cui arrivò Nesta...

Manco davanti a una foto di Megan Fox mi son fatto tante pippe.


----------



## Frikez (27 Dicembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> E hanno ancora Xabi Alonso



Mi sa ancora per poco, comunque grandissimo acquisto


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2013)

Se lo prendano e mi diano Xabi Alonso per riemergere dalle ceneri.


----------



## robs91 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Spero per loro non sia il nuovo Sahin...


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Dicembre 2013)

gundogan è fortissimo, ha tutto per fare bene al real, prendono il migliore in circolazione


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Leva Khedira, poca roba......



credo tu non abbia mai visto una partita del real allora.

e neanche della germania,visto che è titolare anche li.

se è vero mi sembra ovvio xabi alonso(o forse modric) vada via,acquisto mostruoso comunque


----------



## mandraghe (28 Dicembre 2013)

Sahin 2.0 questo qua fuori dal sistema Borussia renderà molto ma molto meno, poi figuriamoci in quella specie di circo ambulante che è il Real Madrid...


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sahin 2.0 questo qua fuori dal sistema Borussia renderà molto ma molto meno, poi figuriamoci in quella specie di circo ambulante che è il Real Madrid...



Sono il primo sostenitore della teoria che fuori dal BVB siano 2-3 giocatori soltanto a poter fare grandi cose. 

Però occhio perchè questo ragazzo, a differenza di Sahin, ha grinta e dinamicità differenti che per me si possono sposare benissimo con il movimento senza palla spagnolo.


----------



## iceman. (28 Dicembre 2013)

E la sorella resta a Dortmund ?


----------



## Frikez (28 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono il primo sostenitore della teoria che fuori dal BVB siano 2-3 giocatori soltanto a poter fare grandi cose.
> 
> Però occhio perchè questo ragazzo, a differenza di Sahin, ha grinta e dinamicità differenti che per me si possono sposare benissimo con il movimento senza palla spagnolo.



Sahin comunque non è scarso, io l'avrei preso al volo e se avessimo le possibilità lo farei anche adesso, ha avuto la sfortuna di infortunarsi un paio di volte di troppo.
Quel fenomeno di Mourinho poi lo faceva giocare terzino


----------



## Doctore (28 Dicembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si immagino galliani "Gundogan? Ma chi è, un protagonista dei cartoni giapponesi? Chiedete a mio figlio lui guarda i carto animati"


ahahhahahahaha sono caduto dalla sedia


----------

